# Sticky  Troubleshooting/ information threads listed by subject



## T-Man

Ed gave me the idea with his suggestion. Common problems exist so I will add some common threads on a particular subject.

Any beginner should have a copy of the basic o/027 manual. You can save it from here.

To *Transformers* click here

*To Track* *threads*

To *e unit for Marx and Lionel*

The E unit, stubborn reverse device with a nasty history.


*Solder, how to do it*


*Whistle*, Thar she blows! Yokens theme.

Diesel whistle.

Prewar whistle discussion

6466x tender

More 6466x

whistle-horn button, make your own.


*Smoke units.* The stuff just gets in your eyes!

GRJ upgrade promotion.

2026 smoker

637 non smoker problem

6-18006 modern smoker .

More diodes more smoke

Wind your own

Yukon Jack rebuilds the Marx smoke unit to a 666

*Trucks and Couplers*

Truck Study prewar to modern and all mixed up.

Plastic Truck repair

How to install a knuckle with a spring and rivet.

*022 switch*

Servo guy link Bruce has done it all.

MTF discussion on the switch.


*1122 switch*

switch and bulb

Switch cleaning

test a switch

Modern 022 switch warning



These are just a few chosen t hreads. The search engine has a tag or w ord search feature. We encourage you to try it. 

The purpose of this t hread is purely to be a reference. As usual, we recommend a separate t hread to encourage discussion.


----------



## T-Man

*Transformers*

ZW roller and cord replacement

Transformer V starting voltage

Transformers connection to track chart- and KW check

How to phase two transformer together JW trains article.

Turn an AC power supply to DC

Any good service manual has this information. I know some of the Lionel train set manuals were extensive with product information on transformers and accessories.

LW Hum

hum is a key feature on buying tansformers, many have it. Most of the time it cannot be fixed if 

too loud. One trick is to tighten any frame work against the plates to stop the vibration.

Wiring and How much Power? by Lionel

1033 whistle and diagram

Homemade Button Controller for Whistle Activation

LW Transformer


----------



## T-Man

*Track 3 rail*

How to clean A very recent thread

Track Isolation for activating accessories.

Track warm spot Not your normal fuzzy feeling.

Track Cleaner 

Video

Track cleaning car with homemade pads

O to 027 track connection

Track isolation and power clips

Track cleaning cars

6019 track section

track clips and pliers

Track comparison 0 and 027


d pliers
A clean rail is a happy rail


----------



## T-Man

*e unit*

Marx reverse unit

More Marx Reverse unit on a 21 Diesel

 Nice Marx e-unit assembly / tune-up thread with detailed pics

Latest e unit thread with links

Marx Block Signal 1405

e unit diagram

drum and tool

more info


----------



## T-Man

*Sodering Tips?*



How to Solder

Types of solder

Solder guns

Solder recommendations

soldering gaps in track (n scale)

resistance soldering

more resistance soldering

Soldering Wires


----------



## T-Man

*Postwar Engine Wheel/Part number*

Quote from Teledoc and pdf files from Gunrunner John. It was easier to copy the files than the post. I am getting rusty.

I have the Postwar Engine/Wheel part numbers finally done, so that anyone looking for what wheel is used on a particular engine will know what part number to use. I compiled a list for Prewar O and 027 engines and this Postwar list, for anyone to use as a reference. Sorry that it is only in .JPG format, but someone like Rkenney usually sees these lists I post, and does a .PDF conversion. I use both XP and Windows 7, and by using the right mouse button, you can save it to your computer for your own collection. 
I compiled these lists, so that people can search in one location, and find what you need.

View attachment 64289


View attachment 64297


View attachment 64305


View attachment 64313


View attachment 64321


----------

